# Am I Breezy??



## Retired (Apr 25, 2008)

I've selected a mood icon titled "Breezy"..but I 'm not sure exactly what it means.

Does it mean I'm an air-head..an air-bag?  Does it mean I'm cool..cold..wind-blown..inflated..deflated

Can't decide?  Need help, please.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I have asked the same question at some point Steve. But for the life of me can't remember the answer of what Breezy means.

Definitely not air bag.  

I take it as easy going.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2008)

:lol:

I think it means light and "up", happy and lighthearted, chatty, sociable, etc.

I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with flatulence.


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2008)

Check out posts 23 and 24 under this thread New Feature: Mood Manager

You were right Ladylore, you did ask the same question before...good memory


----------



## braveheart (Apr 25, 2008)

Bright and Breezy. Is what it means.


----------



## Retired (Apr 25, 2008)

> I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with flatulence



I'm relieved!



> I think I have asked the same question at some point



So I forgot only once...I need to forget a few more times before I remember it once

OK, so breezy is good


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2008)

TSOW said:


> I'm relieved!



Are you relieved from having flatulence or from knowing that it doesn't have to do with flatulence...now I'm confused 

:lol:


----------



## Retired (Apr 25, 2008)

For senior citizens it would be all of the above


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2008)

TSOW said:


> For senior citizens it would be all of the above



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SoSo (Apr 26, 2008)

:bad::hilarious:


----------

